# Stripping bucket/basket , line tamer recommendations ?



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Tried used the poorboy stripping bucket (aka laundry basket), but I found myself more focused on trying to strip into the basket than watching my fly. I just go without anything. Down the road I might get the french ticklers around the front deck.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bryson Turner on this forum makes a really nice one!


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Let’s hear what works and what doesn’t !
> 
> I am leaning towards the carbon marine adjustable bucket but like the idea and convenience of a mat .
> 
> Thoughts ?


I have this one and love it. I like that I can move it around the boat with the line and rod in it when I am going from palce to place. Also super heavy so it will not roll or slide off the deck


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

This one looks like a good option for limited storage situations.








Fly Line Management Systems Flyfishing Texas


Fly line spikes for line management on skiffs, kayaks and boats of all kind. Fly Line tamers keeps line from blowing off boat decks. Made in USA.




texasflycaster.com





I have a Dri-Dek mat with rigid spikes that does the job but it won't roll up. The Pro Trim tube I had prior took up too much real estate.


----------



## TF21 (Jun 2, 2016)

I like the spikes from DraginFly Products. they work very well and don't get all bent up like Carbon Marine ones.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have both because some like the bucket and some like the mat. I do like the carbon marine adjustable and use the DraginFly Products mat.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

depends....

for fishing solo, I've got a tall plastic trash can that I've weighted in the bottom. Strip out enough line into the bucket, hook the fly to a guide, and set the reel down in the bucket so that the rod stands up in front of me. Redchaser is real good at this, he's caught numerous fish over my head when I screw up....

When on the bow, I actually prefer the line spikes to a stripping bucket. Like was said above, with a bucket it seems you have to be at least "aware" of where you strip line (into the bucket/basket) This is probably not a problem for those who can walk and chew gum at the same time.
YMMV


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I have both because some like the bucket and some like the mat. I do like the carbon marine adjustable and use the DraginFly Products mat.


This ^ I use the DraginFly mat more often. If it's windy I'll use both the SFR bucket to keep my line in one place and the mat placed nearby to strip the line onto.


----------



## Thinwaterfishing (May 14, 2019)

I made my own out of a trash can liner and a bucket grip. More affordable option if your looking for it.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Made one out of this and some auto trim for about 60 bucks. Has held up really well.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Dang brother. Ain’t you a peach. I’ll post pics once I get it done. 
That looks great!! 

Thank you !


----------



## shallowskiff (Jan 13, 2017)

LtShinysides said:


> Made one out of this and some auto trim for about 60 bucks. Has held up really well.
> View attachment 182942
> View attachment 182943



Very nice.

Do you put a weight in the bottom?
How much weight do you recommend?


----------



## ParkerFL (Sep 28, 2020)

I would let this SFR bucket go for $100 just don't use it anymore PM me if anyone is interested. Thanks


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

shallowskiff said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Do you put a weight in the bottom?
> How much weight do you recommend?


I usually just scoop up about a gallon of water.


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Let’s hear what works and what doesn’t !
> 
> I am leaning towards the carbon marine adjustable bucket but like the idea and convenience of a mat .
> 
> Thoughts ?


Stiff plastic spikes in a 2’x2’ mat


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

I did the same. Would consider selling because I'm always experimenting... PM me if interested. 



LtShinysides said:


> Made one out of this and some auto trim for about 60 bucks. Has held up really well.
> View attachment 182942
> View attachment 182943


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I am really happy with the Carbon Marine bucket (non adjustable). It's really bottom-heavy, so I'm confident that it's less likely to blow over, when compared to some other alternatives.

I did the laundry basket and wet towel thing for a little while. It worked well but deformed some in the wind, plus the wire started to rust a little. Iwas going to go the trash can route, but couldn't decide how I wanted to do the base. I could have added some foam to the bottom and some weight to the inside, but I never got the chance to try it before finding a good deal on a used CM bucket. I was concerned I would end up wanting the larger footprint of the CM bucket anyway, so it worked out.

I've used the mat before and it holds the line nicely for that first shot, but if there's any wind you really have to focus (and bend down) to get the line to fall onto the mat. With the bucket I don't need to take my eyes off the water to get it set back up. I also like to have the option to leave my rod in the bucket with the line stripped out, ready to go, while I move spots.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I like to use a stripping bucket on the boat when I am by myself for the main reason that I can keep line stripped out and organized with the rod in a central place.

I have found most anglers struggle/focus too much on getting the line into the bucket while fishing and it becomes a hindrance.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw some taller pop-up laundry baskets in Wal-Mart the other day just waiting for a better color


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Lately, I'm a fan of the bow spikes more than anything. No basket to move around and strap down. I've heard negative things about the spikey mats too.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I love the CM adjustable stripping bucket. I fish solo often and had the laundry basket first. the fold up laundry is great for space saving but can get blown in wind and I can't place my rod in the ready with it. the CM was a game changed for me. I can place my rod in the ready with the butt in one of the handle holes and the rod resting on the bucket edge with line stripped out and fly by my reel on the bucket edge. simply secure push pole, pick up rod and cast. Plus when moving from spot to spot, simply put the rod in the bucket and go. I like the adjustability as if I am solo I can push down while I am on the poling platform, but if I have a partner, they can extend out and use while on my casting platform and can adjust properly to their height. The CM's base is weighted perfectly and can withstand breezy conditions. If the wind is blowing it over, no business fly fishing anyway. 

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I meant to add, I got the spikes in mine and they do work. I would have preferred a shorter fatter spike as the spikes would "grab" my line on the cast every now and then but not very often. It was an annoyance for sure, but then I read the post with Flip using food grade silicone on his line as a quick remedy to help the line fly through the guides. So bingo, had the idea to spray the spikes with food grade silicone so bought a can and that solved the problem and no issues since. Just have to remember to respray them periodically.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation @Zika ! I can honestly say that these mats are doing quite well as far as sales. But, if you want a bucket, get a bucket for sure! I just want to let it fall where it's going to fall, and this design (The Clint) was intended to be narrow and long so as to make where the line falls a no-brainer. No taco-ing a square mat to lay by the legs of your platform.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

I use a pop up lawn basket with a wet towel in the bottom. Basket collapses and will stow in my hatch (HPX-T). It’s under $40 so easy to replace.









Amazon.com: Fiskars 30 Gallon HardShell Bottom Kangaroo Garden Bag : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy Fiskars 30 Gallon HardShell Bottom Kangaroo Garden Bag: Patio, Lawn & Garden - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Speckled Rat Poon said:


> I use a pop up lawn basket with a wet towel in the bottom. Basket collapses and will stow in my hatch (HPX-T). It’s under $40 so easy to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that same one for $12 a while back.


----------



## minchyota (Nov 27, 2018)

I do have a mat, as well as the CM bucket , but don’t use it as much.


----------



## minchyota (Nov 27, 2018)

Sabalo said:


> I love the CM adjustable stripping bucket. I fish solo often and had the laundry basket first. the fold up laundry is great for space saving but can get blown in wind and I can't place my rod in the ready with it. the CM was a game changed for me. I can place my rod in the ready with the butt in one of the handle holes and the rod resting on the bucket edge with line stripped out and fly by my reel on the bucket edge. simply secure push pole, pick up rod and cast. Plus when moving from spot to spot, simply put the rod in the bucket and go. I like the adjustability as if I am solo I can push down while I am on the poling platform, but if I have a partner, they can extend out and use while on my casting platform and can adjust properly to their height. The CM's base is weighted perfectly and can withstand breezy conditions.  If the wind is blowing it over, no business fly fishing anyway.
> 
> Good luck with your decision


This is exactly what I do, as I fish solo most of the time and always from the PP. It’s nice that you can adjust the height of the CM adjustable bucket. It’s a little pricey, but for me, worth it since it makes solo fishing a lot more doable.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I made mine out of the rubbermade bucket shown in the earlier post. Great! perfect height which is important. I put sand filled foot weights in the bottom which hold it well enough when running. I do use a bungy tie down when trailering to secure. I especially like to place it under my poling platform and place my rod with line stripped out. When I see a target I put my pole into my Tibor pole holder pick up the rod and cast. I do not typically use my micro anchor as that can and often does scare the fish. Quiet and stealth is the game.


----------



## ChickenBone (Oct 12, 2017)

The mat is way more convenient


----------

